# My little man



## Bray (Apr 17, 2013)

I just wanted to share my boy with you all


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

What a handsome dude...great pic hun thanks for sharing x


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy! 
Where abouts in Wiltshire are you? I'm in Swindon!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Woohoo - go the Wiltshire posse!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

He really is handsome


----------



## Bray (Apr 17, 2013)

monkeymummy32 said:


> What a gorgeous boy!
> Where abouts in Wiltshire are you? I'm in Swindon!


Thank you  I'm in Melksham


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous boy  xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

handsome fella, whats his name and how old is he.


----------



## Bray (Apr 17, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> handsome fella, whats his name and how old is he.


His name is Beau and hes 6. 
He's very soppy and loves cuddles and kisses, sleeping, playing with his feather toy and trying to eat my OH's hair.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

he looks like a cute cartoon charater in that pic


----------



## Bray (Apr 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> he looks like a cute cartoon charater in that pic


 He does sometimes get called Puss in Boots because of his big green eyes


----------

